# Ashy's Oathbound Campaign II, OOC [FULL]



## Ashy (Jan 4, 2005)

[smallcaps][SIZE=-2]*
NEW IC thread
NEW OOC thread
OLD OOC thread
RG thread
*[/SIZE][/smallcaps]

What has gone before...


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 4, 2005)

Yay! New thread...


----------



## Ashy (Jan 5, 2005)

Ferrix - are you gonna reply on the IC thread?  

Also, what do the lot of you think about this, which was a statement that Ferrix had about the game.  

"About the Oathbound game, feel sort of odd bringing this up, but with the way things are going, it feels like we're slightly underequipped for what we're dealing with. Maybe that's just the way it's coming up, but with such a powerful patron (apparently a 1d8+25 clw potion would have to have a powerful creator) I'm surprised we're not as properly equipped as we could be."


----------



## Ashy (Jan 5, 2005)

What do you guys think - is this balanced?

Radiant Wings
Evocation [Light, Good]
Level: Cleric 4
Components: V,S,DF
Casting Time: 1 round
Range: Touch
Target: Creature touched
Duration: 10 min./level

This spell causes a pair of wings formed of the purist heavenly radiance to
sprout from the creatures back.

These wings are insubstantial letting them pass through physical objects, but
still allowing the creature to fly at a speed of 60 feet (good) while carrying
no more than a light load. The creature can ascend at half speed and descend
at double speed, and can charge (but not run) while flying.

The radiance of these wings sheds a holy light in a 30 foot radius which dazzles
those of evil alignment who look upon the creature.

Should the spell duration expire while the subject is still aloft, the magic
fails slowly. The subject floats downward 60 feet per round for 1d6 rounds
surrounded by motes of the heavenly light. If it reaches the ground in that
amount of time, it lands safely, if not it falls the rest of the distance. 
Since dispelling a spell effectively ends it, the subject also descends in this
way if the radiant wings spell is dispelled, but not if it is negated by an
antimagic field.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 5, 2005)

oooh oooh, can I join this game?

Oh, wait. . . dang, I'm already in it 


... nevermind me, just being wierd.

Hmmm, spell looks fine to me, but I'm hardly an expert in such matters. Light + Flight. . . I assume just the wings are incorporeal, and that it doesn't make the subject intangible as well.

Regarding Ferrix's comment:

Well, I guess the characters were designed according to the old Kahuna Burger game, when we were just another group of people being sucked into this world.  We are under funded for our level in exchange for higher base stats as Kahuna liked her games.  However, the premise of the game changed with the new DM.  Realistically if you could send anyone to try and stop the flock, you'd gather a bunch of epic level uber rich characters who were bored and send them. 

However, there a bunch of plausable explainations as to why we might be outfitted as we are.

-Are we meant to succeed or fail?  Could we just be a diversionary tactic for the REAL party?

-Perhaps there was a limit to the amount of magical energy that could be sent with us without attracting the attention of unfriendly forces (the guy who knicks your stuff when you arrive)

-Perhaps our sender isn't that powerful, and the potions of healing started out as normal, but something in the sending process heightened them just as all our senses now give a "heightened experience".  Perhaps the potions just work better because they taste more "heal"-y.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 5, 2005)

Good points, froggy....  Other opinions?


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 5, 2005)

IC post up...

yeah the wings are incorporeal (being literally light) but don't make the character incorporeal.

My opinion I think is already up with Ashy posting my comment.  Mostly it came in response to the fact that we're about 1/2 the normal wealth.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 5, 2005)

I'm not concerned.  I often run my games under the suggested wealth levels and it works out fine as long as the DM is aware of the disproportionate AC to attack bonus that results and makes adjustments.  I personally make sure my villains/monsters don't have better than 10+ to hit on a d20 on average (grunts less chanced, bosses a better chance) and am sure to add a bit extra AC granting items to keep up.  So, I don't really pay too much attention to it.  

If we are way underpowered (I've been in games like that) I just feel like the GM likes it that way... and it does really add drama as every battle really is life and death.  So that is fun.  I tend not to like games where the PCs are VERY powerful and go stomp-a-thon all over everyone.  (Though, again, after really tough battles, I like to let the group stomp some lame-o critters to bolster their confidence again.)

anyway, I've not really thought too much about it in this game so it's probably not extreme enough for me to notice.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 5, 2005)

I'm happy with high stats and less starting items, we are doing fine against our opponents so far (although the bird woman fled before I could take her down, the coward) and I don't expect any artificial adjustments besides what happens naturally in the campaign. I can see us getting some loot from these asherake such as that wand (although PC might be the only one able to use that) and I don't feel out of sorts about the magic item wealth of the party.

My only concern is that we are a little directionless, our big mission is so overwhelming that I can't really see little steps for us to take besides gathering info on the power groups of the forge and seeking out info on the flock.

Of course Kyron only took up this mission because it fits into his crusade against Evil and he will happily deal with immediate problems that cross his path or even be diverted from the mission if there are other problems he feels he needs to address as a champion of good and confronter of evil.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 5, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> What do you guys think - is this balanced?
> 
> Radiant Wings
> Evocation [Light, Good]
> ...




from the srd

Dazzled: The creature is unable to see well because of overstimulation of the eyes. A dazzled creature takes a –1 penalty on attack rolls, Search checks, and Spot checks.


Compared to the fourth level cleric spell air walk it seems just better except for the light load restriction. I'm not sure if that means light armor max. If so then yes, it seems balanced to me.

Air Walk
Transmutation [Air]
Level: Air 4, Clr 4, Drd 4
Components: V, S, DF
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Touch
Target: Creature (Gargantuan or smaller) touched
Duration: 10 min./level
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless)
The subject can tread on air as if walking on solid ground. Moving upward is similar to walking up a hill. The maximum upward or downward angle possible is 45 degrees, at a rate equal to one-half the air walker’s normal speed.
A strong wind (21+ mph) can push the subject along or hold it back. At the end of its turn each round, the wind blows the air walker 5 feet for each 5 miles per hour of wind speed. The creature may be subject to additional penalties in exceptionally strong or turbulent winds, such as loss of control over movement or physical damage from being buffeted about.
Should the spell duration expire while the subject is still aloft, the magic fails slowly. The subject floats downward 60 feet per round for 1d6 rounds. If it reaches the ground in that amount of time, it lands safely. If not, it falls the rest of the distance, taking 1d6 points of damage per 10 feet of fall. Since dispelling a spell effectively ends it, the subject also descends in this way if the air walk spell is dispelled, but not if it is negated by an antimagic field.
You can cast air walk on a specially trained mount so it can be ridden through the air. You can train a mount to move with the aid of air walk (counts as a trick; see Handle Animal skill) with one week of work and a DC 25 Handle Animal check.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 5, 2005)

Ashy, would you mind putting the RG and new OOC links in the new IC first message. I found them helpful in the old one.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 5, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Ashy, would you mind putting the RG and new OOC links in the new IC first message. I found them helpful in the old one.




Done!


----------



## Ashy (Jan 5, 2005)

Also, please keep the game-related feedback coming, I'm listening and thinking!


----------



## Ashy (Jan 6, 2005)

End of Round 6


----------



## Ashy (Jan 6, 2005)

Symbol in the sand...


----------



## Ashy (Jan 6, 2005)

Hurm....


----------



## Ashy (Jan 7, 2005)

Ok - wish list time!  

If your characters could have a secret cache of items somewhere and they could have anything (within reason) within this cache - what would those items be?  I want your wish lists, people!  

Also, I *encourage* new spell, power, and item creation and I allow for what I call "field testing" (i.e. developing these things while adventuring) - it is often more dangerous (like during testing of the new item, spell or whatnot) or more prone to failure, but it is possible.  Let me know if any of you are interested.  Also, for divine casters, I do occasionally allow gaining new spells via prayer when the time is needed.

For example,

"Oh, great Lord of Dustmites, I am your humble servant and I have served you faithfully for 17 years, but right now, I really, really need your power in the form of a Create Dustmite spell..."

Or whatever - you get the idea - the above is a silly example, but an example nonetheless.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 7, 2005)

Okay, wish list.  Mmmmm, it's like shopping without having to spend any money . . . whee!  But on the downside, you don't get to walk out of the store secure in the knowledge that it is yours.  Alas.

1) Mithril Fullplate . . . this more than anything else that follows.  Doesn't even need to be magical.  If I had started with full wealth and not had spending restrictions / been worried about the guy who steals your good stuff when you arrive, I would have gladly blown more than half my starting wealth on this.

. . . can you guys tell I really hate sleep armor rules?  Mithril armor + endurance = I live in the suit   

2) hmmm, in the spirit of something more interesting and unique, a sword capable of simulating the effect (# of times per day kind of thing) of the "Whirling Blade" spell from the Complete Arcane would be neat, but I don't know if you have the book.  Really, this is more of a "cool" than an "essential".  It's just I'm trying to find something more creative than the rest of my list.

3-infinity) Your old standards.  

Stat boost items:  Con, Str, Dex in that order of importance.  Dex only if #1 above is granted.

Armor class enhancers: Natural armor/ Deflection.  whee.

Plusses.  increased armor and weapon plusses.  Original, no?

infinity+1) Not specific items for any stockpile now, just general notes about my wishes for Tristan's mechanical future.  I know you didn't ask for this, but I figure good DM - player communications are essential.  I think we have enough characters capable in melee combat to specialize (heck, everyone but Xerxes   ).  Baja is our 'go out there and thwack people' warrior, I see Tristan as more of a 'stay here and make sure we don't get thwacked' kind of fighter.  Thus, items/feats/PrCs/whatever that increase his defensive ability and also important his ability to protect others are all good and important to him.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 7, 2005)

Tristan, +1 Called Fullplate... allows you to call the armor to you with a command word as a full round action.  I too despise the sleeping armor rules but I find that the called armor makes more realistic sense to me.  But that's just me.  Cheaper too. 5650gp vs. 10500gp.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 7, 2005)

I'll think on it for Kiera... I want to keep with the sun/healer/undead basher style theme but that can be sort of limiting in its effectiveness.  Getting to use all of those turning focused feats and abilities would be keen, but thats more reliant on what we encounter.

Side thought: I get this image of her turning into a radiant celestial being... *shrugs*

Choice Items
-That spell above
-An item to channel turning attempts through for some sort of general purpose effects
-Perhaps a staff focused on divine offensive spells (perhaps mingled with that channeling turning attempts concept)


In declining order
-Circlet of persuasion, earring form  or stuff along the lines of making her a more charismatic leader/persona (bonuses to sense motive, diplomacy)
-Quick transport (but that's just a metagamey way to get out of the damned desert)
-Stat boosts (wisdom and charisma primary, str and con, then dex and int last)
-pearls of power are useful but not overly flavorful
-Holy mace (high end cost however not so high on the wish list though)

Just because I've never gotten them in treasure before
-useful scrolls
-Metamagic rods of extend, empower, enlarge particularly


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 7, 2005)

Hmmmm I'll really need to think on it some more.  Item wise, Xerxes isn't really an Item kind of guy.  What I'd want are more powers that he knows and more feats to do more things with those powers.

I'm sure there are some items that can essentially give me those things... so I'll have to think on it


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 7, 2005)

Anything would be good for Baja - even  something he can't use. Just so's he doesn't feel left out...... :/


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 7, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Tristan, +1 Called Fullplate... allows you to call the armor to you with a command word as a full round action.  I too despise the sleeping armor rules but I find that the called armor makes more realistic sense to me.  But that's just me.  Cheaper too. 5650gp vs. 10500gp.




This is true, but 

a) I don't own whatever book it is that it's in, and I like to stick to books that I own for stuff

and

b) Mithril does have other benefits, max dex, armor check, run at 4x speed, can't be dispelled/disjunctioned.  And if called is a (+1 equivalent) type cost, then the mithril actually becomes cheaper at the +5 to +6 armor range. . . okay, so I'm planning ahead a bit 

But overall it's a good suggestion as a backup plan.  Thanks.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 7, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Hmmmm I'll really need to think on it some more.  Item wise, Xerxes isn't really an Item kind of guy.  What I'd want are more powers that he knows and more feats to do more things with those powers.
> 
> I'm sure there are some items that can essentially give me those things... so I'll have to think on it




Dorje's, psicrowns and power stones.

...

Also, when I said blunt blades I meant knock the thing unconscious.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 7, 2005)

Ok - keep 'em comin..  Surely that can't be all!


----------



## Voadam (Jan 8, 2005)

Let me reiterate, I'm fine with low equipment and would prefer anything that came our way worked within the campaign history. 

If we were sent things from the homeworld through the one way wyrm hole I would want for the group some more healing potions/scrolls/wands etc.

For Kyron I didn't even make his sword masterwork let alone magical or holy or cold iron. Perhaps the Pelorian church was working on upgrading his actual sword when the team got sent out and he bears only a make use one. 

And some of that stuff that makes your weapon silver at need would be nice.

Something like coming across a ley line nexus that could jump start a prestige race might be even cooler. Kyron's divine powers are learned, not granted and exploring a prestige race option would be right up his alley and in keeping with the teachings of the Enlightened Order.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 8, 2005)

Oh, and the domain rods in arms and armor are pretty cool, I think there are even some with longsword properties.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 11, 2005)

prods his players with a sharp stick...

....poke, poke....


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 11, 2005)

Yes?


----------



## Ashy (Jan 11, 2005)

Just trying to get everyone movin...  Hey, speaking of moving - are you gonna play Ory or not?


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 11, 2005)

My plate is looking really full in the upcoming days so I don't think it's going to happen.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 11, 2005)

Ok...


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 12, 2005)

Don't know if anyone is waiting on Wayne... but he's swimming after everyone else with swim check of 18 (I'd posted that from a long time ago ))


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 12, 2005)

Wayne?


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 12, 2005)

Either Vendetta has snapped, or he posted that in the wrong game


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 12, 2005)

I like your first idea better. It fits in with his rl personality so much more accurately. ;P


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 12, 2005)

HEY!  What did I tell you about the frogs?!?!?!!


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 12, 2005)

EXCUSE ME?!?!?

I know you weren't just insulting my amphibious bretheren!


----------



## Ashy (Jan 13, 2005)

::chuckle::  Wayne is Vendetta's character in my other game...


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 13, 2005)

Ashy, Someone is looking for you to post IC in Strange Stars

nevermind, you posted.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 13, 2005)

Ninja!


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 13, 2005)

sorry, i really felt like i needed in on a bit of that craziness... *twitch* four 400 level philosophy classes are already starting to take their toll on my brain and it's week only the second week of classes.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey Ferrix, I saw a post of yours elsewhere.

Can I be a halfling, pretty please?


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 13, 2005)

oh, and btw. . .

. . .

*PIRATE!*


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 13, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hey Ferrix, I saw a post of yours elsewhere.
> 
> Can I be a halfling, pretty please?




 *chuckles* maybe, I'll be posting something up probably tomorrow evening, late.


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 13, 2005)

hafrogman?

Exactly which half of you is "frog" anyhow?


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 13, 2005)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> hafrogman?
> 
> Exactly which half of you is "frog" anyhow?




My name is more correctly "HA! Frogman!" rather than a butchered spelling of "half-frog man".  So, I'm all frog with an exclaimation in front.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 13, 2005)

*Warning immature responses below.*

"I can't do a very good inspection of your wounds with you in all this armor, Kyron do you mind helping me take it off of Tristan?"

I'm torn between multiple inappropriate responses.

"Kiera, you are wounded too. Let me help you get out of your breastplate and see to your wounds. Trust me, I'm a cleric. Of course you know all cure magics are touch spells."

Or

"Now that your halfling lover is gone don't think to involve me in your seduction of the half-elf. Sheesh, you fleshbound humanoids."

or, 

"Why yes, but we can't effectively treat wounds while wearing this bulky armor. Why don't we all take off our armor." And psionically generated cheesy background music starts up.

oh there are so many possibilities but I'll stop.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 13, 2005)

Aw yeah, we all know that Kiera wants Tristan's body.  Besides, if she liked the halfling, I'm probably the shortest guy left.  Wierd fetish our cleric has.

Still, I wonder what I'm supposed to say about the statement that the sword blow could have killed me.  What am I supposed to do?  Wear MORE armor?  Stop standing in front of people with swords and let them go hang out around Xerxes?


----------



## Voadam (Jan 13, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> My name is more correctly "HA! Frogman!" rather than a butchered spelling of "half-frog man".  So, I'm all frog with an exclaimation in front.




Bird-Man!!!!!


OK, "Ha" so is a frogman a bullywug or a man with the half-frog template applied to him?


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 13, 2005)

funny you should mention bird-man, because frogman is as the birdman of Alcatraz.

Human, but associated with frogs.  Like they're my animal companions (/me takes 10 levels in the animal lord [amphibian] PrC.)

Only in my case they're not really animals.  They're stuffed toys/statues/pictures/etc.  Basically I collect frog effigies and people started calling me frogman, then one of them would always greet me by shouting "ha! frogman!", and then I needed a unique internet ID for my email address. . . and thus my name was born.  Now we all have the complete story.  Yay.

Now it's all your turns.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 13, 2005)

Voadam is a character I played in 2e when the complete fighter's handbook came out, he made the transition to a game I played in during college that used 1e and a ton of house rules. He then made the transition to 3e and 3.5 in a game I played with the original group that we've kept up with through e-mail and a yahoo groups. Voadam is a viking warrior who took up wizardry and has been to many worlds.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 13, 2005)

Cue Psionic Music: Ba chuka ba ba...


The name "Vendetta" comes from a comic book character that I had created for a series I was writing and drawing last decade with the dream of becoming internationally acclaimed as a comic creator.  When I joined the City of Heroes site, the name was chosen for the obvious superhero motif.  Its stuck since then.  Now I'm Vendetta on almost every forum that I inhabit.  Funny thing is, when my original comic died, I'd met an artist over at the CoH forums and we decided to work on a comic together.  We decided to use our "main characters" as the leads... in a cruel twist of fate, when he drew up my character, he drew him up as a FEMALE (Forget that he read the story of my character AS A MALE, forget that I'm a MALE, forget that there were no females in the posted story at all...) thinking that was Vendetta's sex.  Anyway... for what ever reason, Vendetta being a female superhero did seem to work better in my mind and alas, I stand before you transgender... god save me and give me back my p----


----------



## Ashy (Jan 14, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hey Ferrix, I saw a post of yours elsewhere.
> 
> Can I be a halfling, pretty please?




Hurh???  I'm confused...


----------



## Ashy (Jan 14, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "I can't do a very good inspection of your wounds with you in all this armor, Kyron do you mind helping me take it off of Tristan?"
> 
> I'm torn between multiple inappropriate responses.
> 
> ...




LOL!!  The rest of the post kinda gets one's heart a'racin' as well!  

Ashy is a shortened name for Ashenbach, the name of a tiefling who was my online persona for all of the material I wrote for Planewalker.com, back when I created and ran the site.    The name stuck.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 14, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Hurh???  I'm confused...




 I might be starting up another game with only halflings.

 I'm also waiting on Lazlow to answer my question, I'll give him another day before I proceed in the Mythar game.

 *chuckles* so she's a bit off, she was traumatized as a child, let the poor girl alone *sniffle* damn people... stifling me


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 14, 2005)

"I love halflings for some reason... I want in "


----------



## Ashy (Jan 14, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> I might be starting up another game with only halflings.
> 
> I'm also waiting on Lazlow to answer my question, I'll give him another day before I proceed in the Mythar game.
> 
> *chuckles* so she's a bit off, she was traumatized as a child, let the poor girl alone *sniffle* damn people... stifling me




Can I play???


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 14, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> "I love halflings for some reason... I want in "




I depise halflings. 

Can I play a halfling-devouring gnome in your game!? I promise I'll do my best to pluck out their eyes first!


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 14, 2005)

Hello all.  Just wanted to plug a game that I’m starting.  It is a homebrewed adventure set in the world of my novel.  I hope that you guys might be interested and at least check it out.  It will use standard D&D 3.5 rules and characters.

Dangerous Legacy

Thanks


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 14, 2005)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> I depise halflings.
> 
> Can I play a halfling-devouring gnome in your game!? I promise I'll do my best to pluck out their eyes first!




 *checks deadestdai off the potential player list*


----------



## Voadam (Jan 14, 2005)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> I depise halflings.
> 
> Can I play a halfling-devouring gnome in your game!? I promise I'll do my best to pluck out their eyes first!




For me it's halflings, gnomes, and half-races. I much prefer a shadowrun full orc to a D&D half-orc. And cutesy little people races just are not my thing either for the high powered heroics of D&D.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 14, 2005)

Halfling Quest is set and ready to get going, check it out here.  Looking for some fun short-folk to populate a new game.


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 15, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> *checks deadestdai off the potential player list*





*winks*

Was it something I said?


----------



## Voadam (Jan 24, 2005)

decision time on what to do with our prisoner and who is going to interrogate him and how.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 24, 2005)

My suggestion is that we sling him trussed over the back of a horse and head to Ossian's as he sounds like one of the few good warlords. We could then turn him over to the lord.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 24, 2005)

I think it would be a bit strange to show up unanounced and uninvited with a monster in tow asking the warlord to deal with it for us.  Remember a) PC will not be with us, and b) if PC's views are common enough in the area, the asherake will just be killed out of hand anyways.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 25, 2005)

We could get a letter vouching for us from PC.

Any suggestions then on what to do with our prisoner after we question him?


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 25, 2005)

Personally, I think we kill the guy unless he spills his guts to us, telling us everything we want to know and move on...

but, that's not what Xerxes would want to do...


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 25, 2005)

It's pretty rare that I end up playing the one trying to keep people from finishing off the fallen, but Kiera is definately against that.

Although I'm at a standstill to decide what to do after trying to interrogate him a bit.


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 25, 2005)

Me Baja would be best one to inte-grate da prisomnah! Can Bash him and hug him and bash him and bite him and den we can eat him!


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 25, 2005)

I say we keep Baja caged unless we need to release him


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 25, 2005)

A luminous and an albino half-orc, for some reason I find this a vastly comical intimidation technique.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 26, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> A luminous and an albino half-orc, for some reason I find this a vastly comical intimidation technique.




 

"Asherake, you should know that I am of the luminous. We do not eat. However, you should also know that orcs will eat anything with blood. Baja here is angry and he is hungry, but he is a good orc and when I tell him he may not eat you if you tell us what we want to know he will abide. Similarly, when I tell him not to eat your face if you do not tell us what we want to know so that we can gain the information through magically compelling your spirit to speak when you are dead, he will limit himself appropriately and vent his anger in ways that will still insure your spirit is available for our purposes. As I said, even though he is angry and hungry, he is a good orc and can be trusted in these matters. You should also know that you are the last of your band that assaulted us unprovoked. You are alone here.

I have been granted the honor of asking you questions first. If you do not answer mine then Baja here will ask you next, although I cannot say if he will decide on a snack first.

Now that we are clear on where we stand, here are the questions I want you to answer . . ."


----------



## Voadam (Jan 26, 2005)

Hmm, actually I think that might be my approach.

And start with easy questions like "What warlord holds your allegiance?"


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 28, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> However, unwilling to just sit and watch, he does pull out his whetstone and begin sharpening his sword. . . ignoring the prisoner entirely.




Yeah... ignoring... like sharpening your blade wasn't some sort of subtle intimidation effort.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 28, 2005)

it beats sharpening the blade while grinning evily in the prisoner's direction from time to time 

Heck I'm probably out of the creature's line of sight, it's more an annoying raspy sound that breaks it's concentration from time to time.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 28, 2005)

Its been a while since I've done an interrogation as a PC without any charm type powers so I'll do my best good cop act, offer him coffee while Baja is the psycho orc cop who wants the prisoner not to answer good cop so he gets a shot at him alone.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 31, 2005)

You thought the scene where we took Tristan's armor off was bad, now he's off on his own stroking his lizard, IN PUBLIC!


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 31, 2005)

oh dear lord...


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 1, 2005)

Yeah, I thought about rewording that, but decided it was too much fun as is.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 3, 2005)

Ferrix, just wondering. . .

did you miss my spoilered comment to Kiera, or does she just not have anything to say in response?


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 3, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Ferrix, just wondering. . .
> 
> did you miss my spoilered comment to Kiera, or does she just not have anything to say in response?




Probably missed it, will look again.

Yep... missed it, so I added a bit to the end of my last post.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 3, 2005)

Is Julian in here with us along with Kiera and Tristan? If Baja doesn't release the prisoner I'm going to need all the help I can get to pull him back.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 8, 2005)

Sorry for the absence, I expect to be busy and offline for a little while. Narratively Kyron will press the asherake for information on where the captives will have been taken and info about the asherake who got away, and any connection with Barbello. He would then like to mount a rescue mission for the "bug and sheepz". He will leave final disposition of the prisoner to the captain's discretion.


----------



## Ashy (Feb 8, 2005)

Ok - what are the rest of you doing?


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 8, 2005)

not much.  I've been told not to get involved in the interrogation itself.  I've made my one suggestion to Kiera, and that's about it.  Tristan will watch the questioning, then help to rescue their lost friends.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 8, 2005)

Plan was to let Baja and Kyron interrogate the prisoner to as much an extent as possible, then, perhaps propose (if we don't get much out of the prisoner) a duel between the asherake and Tristan to see if we could get it to submit to a superior warrior and spill anything else.

Kiera I don't think would be too keen on executing the poor thing, but I can't see any other reasonable way to deal with it as a player.  Perhaps, if we get all the information out of it without the duel, we can let the duel be either for it's freedom or it's death.  I don't know.

Suggestions on what a Neutral Good character would do in this place?  I don't really advocate the murder of a prisoner.


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 8, 2005)

But if that same prisoner's flesh could be used as stew-meat afterwards, would your opinion not change? eh? 

Just think of it.... Kitten Stew - has a nice ring to it doesn't it?


----------



## Ashy (Feb 9, 2005)

Give me a list of questions that you want answered and I will metagame the whole bit...unless you want to rp the whole thing.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 9, 2005)

Xerxes was mad and went down to the ground entrance where he's standing there looking out over the horizon, even if it is dark outside.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 9, 2005)

Some ideas for questions, anyone can add to this list.

Where are they being held?  What is it like?  What types of defenses and garrison?  How to get there?   
What was the name of the wand wielding Asherake?   
What was the specific goal of your mission here?   
How long will it be before more arrive here?


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 9, 2005)

The only question I would add is 'what can we expect to happen to the prisoners?'.  I mean he was vague about this earlier, but now we need know whether we're fighting an execution deadline on the rescue.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 10, 2005)

Ferrix's first series of questions is key in Xerxes' mind and not much else.  If he felt he had a willing subject, he'd ask about powerstructures, who's the boss, where's he sleep, maps, etc.  But I doubt we'll get that much out of him


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 10, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Ferrix's first series of questions is key in Xerxes' mind and not much else. If he felt he had a willing subject, he'd ask about powerstructures, who's the boss, where's he sleep, maps, etc. But I doubt we'll get that much out of him




Yeah I had thought about that, but I also doubt he'll be that forthcoming.  Although, if it looks like we can press it that far, I guess we might as well.

Ashy... metagame away.


----------



## Ashy (Feb 14, 2005)

Sorry - I've been sick, gang...


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 14, 2005)

's okay, I'm feeling a bit under the weather myself at the moment.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 14, 2005)

I've got a really bloated zit that needs popping... kind of hurts to touch... does that count?

Sorry you've not been feeling well, sire.  Hope you get better soon.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 23, 2005)

You still sick, Ashy?  Or are we waiting for something?


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 23, 2005)

Seems he was around yesterday evening.


----------



## Ashy (Feb 23, 2005)

OOC: I'm here - just busy as all get out.    I will update this thread today.


----------



## Ashy (Feb 25, 2005)

Heya gang - I'm here - just uber busy.  I made a post, though - not as much a metagame as I had originally intended, but at least we are moving again.  Sorry for my absence; we'll crank back up to our "one post a day" rule on Monday...


----------



## Voadam (Mar 4, 2005)

Heads up I will be on a business trip with limited internet access from 3/9-3/14


----------



## Ashy (Mar 7, 2005)

Look for a big post from me tonight with lots of info - I forgot my books at home...


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 7, 2005)

Yay!  Can't wait for this great game to get rolling again.  Been missing it Ashy.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 7, 2005)

Sorry about that, gang - life has been really, really nuts...  Look for all of your immediate questions to be answered tonight, as well as a possible of directions that you could head off into - your choice, of course...


----------



## Voadam (Mar 7, 2005)

books, schmooks. 

While on my business trip I will only bring one D&D book, I haven't finished arms and armor yet and still owe bastion a review of it  so that's it.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 7, 2005)

True, but there is some specific info on the Fastness that I want to give you - basically, between the (mostyl) broken asherake and some info that P.C. can provide, you should get a sizeable amount of additional info.


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 11, 2005)

Kiera was thinking specifically of the Make Whole spell, despite them being probably quite fractured I don't see how it wouldn't work unless they are warped or something like that.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 11, 2005)

OOC: There's a chance that would work.


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 11, 2005)

argh... stupid magic that's supposed to be a fix all apparently isn't


----------



## Ashy (Mar 14, 2005)

Challenge is the key to excitement, yes?


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 14, 2005)

it's the spice o' life!


----------



## Ashy (Mar 15, 2005)

'zactly...


----------



## Voadam (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm back.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 16, 2005)

welcome back!

Hey - where's everyone else?


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 16, 2005)

Just hanging around waiting for something to reply to... let me go check the RP and see if I can go ahead and reply anyway... last time I looked, I didn't think Xerxes had anything to say.


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 16, 2005)

Baja's there, he's still sleeping.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 16, 2005)

so what is the game plan?  You guys going to follow P.C. on his mission, save Isror & friends, or something else altogether?


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 16, 2005)

I'd like to hear a few suggestions and consequences people perceive so that Kiera can make an effectively "wise" decision.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 17, 2005)

Well Xerxes wants to save his new found friends.  He'll be happy to risk his life to do it, but he wont want to put the lives of his life long friends on the chopping block to do it.  Xerxes wants to learn more to attempt to make a plan... as well... he is curious to see how the critter baja tossed will repond... He hopes the creature may provide some help in recuing their friends.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 17, 2005)

If you guys start discussing an option to free them, P.C. will quickly let you know that he might be able to get you some aid to do just that where he is going...  FYI.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 17, 2005)

If we were evil or even very pragmatically neutral I'd say kill the prisoner, but we are way too good for that.

I was hoping for some honorable disposal of him like turning over to PC's lord or ransoming but both seem nonviable options. If PC mentions help where he is going then that sounds best to me.


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 20, 2005)

Please auto Baja. He's not hard to run, so feel free to have him eatt he prisoner as you know he wants to.

Cos I'll be away


----------



## Ashy (Apr 7, 2005)

So is everybody still on board?  You bloods want to keep on playing?


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm still here and just haven't been able to come up with something useful to say...  I should post anyway, I guess.


----------



## Ashy (Apr 7, 2005)

ok - good to know!


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 8, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> So is everybody still on board?  You bloods want to keep on playing?




Still around... school and real life issues taking a lot out of me these days.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 8, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> So is everybody still on board?  You bloods want to keep on playing?




Very much so.

So we're off to see The Enchanter just have to decide how we are going there and what we are going to do with our prisoner.


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 8, 2005)

Xerxes is still interested in seeing if the prisoner will join the group... though felt the best time for it would have been the moment baja tossed him into the wall so doesn't think he will.  Still... he's interested.  I don't know that using the gliders is the best way to go.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 8, 2005)

Any better suggestions for swift movement?


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 8, 2005)

not for swift movement.  But the way I see it, the darn gliders will only really be useful if we can find something high enough to get enough air under them to glide somewhere... though, with Xerxes powers, he can get them up into the air easy enough... but we can't take the animals with us in the gliders.  I suggest we pull the gliders with the horses and use them when we need to scout around.


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 8, 2005)

Back from visit to the UK and rearing to go - Baja is just waiting for all  this tongue wagging to be done with by the Captains, he's not really good at that stuff.


----------



## Ashy (Apr 8, 2005)

P.C. might have a solution for the animals...cough*wand of reduce*cough! - Ya might want to talk to him about it.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 8, 2005)

well then let's see if I can draw out the knowldedge of that wand from P.C. in character   

Now we just have to decide about the prisoner. If we fly away I think we can safely just let him go without significant risk to us, which should satisfy the pelorian code and consciences.


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 8, 2005)

vaguely around. . . the end of the semester draws near. . . time to panic.  I'll contribute what I can, when I can, if I can think of anything for Tristan to say.


----------



## Ashy (Apr 8, 2005)

Sounds good.  Everyone, feel free to use this as a sounding board, decide what you want to do here and then post it IC....  Obviously, this group would have conducted a "sidebar" meeting about the prisoner subject that does not have to necessarily be IC...


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 8, 2005)

wand of reduce, hrm... that solves a lot of problems...

I figure we fly off to see the one P.C. mentioned, seems our best option at the moment, perhaps we could shrink the asherake and take it along too... we could call it our little ashy


----------



## Voadam (Apr 13, 2005)

So any objections to me executing Baja's suggestion? I do have a longsword.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 13, 2005)

Or do you think the enchanter would have a use for the prisoner? Perhaps a guest gift to show him we are against the Grand Asherake?


----------



## Ashy (Apr 13, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> wand of reduce, hrm... that solves a lot of problems...
> 
> I figure we fly off to see the one P.C. mentioned, seems our best option at the moment, perhaps we could shrink the asherake and take it along too... we could call it our little ashy




LOL!


----------



## Ashy (Apr 13, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Or do you think the enchanter would have a use for the prisoner? Perhaps a guest gift to show him we are against the Grand Asherake?




He *IS* an enchanter, after all...


----------



## Ashy (Apr 13, 2005)

Xerxes: [sblock]You still have not shared your vision with anyone...not that you *have* to, mind you, just a reminder - it has been a while, after all.  [/sblock]


----------



## Ashy (Apr 19, 2005)

Er...hellooooo?  Where is everyone???


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 19, 2005)

Still here and waiting for our captain to say what to do with the prisoner.


----------



## Ashy (Apr 20, 2005)

Ok - Ferrix??  I know you're busy with papers, but just let us know if you are still with us for the long haul.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 21, 2005)

If there are no objections I'd like to do the reduce prisoner option and move on.

Vendetta, as second in command I think it would be fine for you to agree to the plan and then we proceed to the flying part.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 21, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Ok - Ferrix??  I know you're busy with papers, but just let us know if you are still with us for the long haul.




Still here... will try to get a post up by tonight.


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 21, 2005)

OK, looks like Ferrix is back... but if he doesn't post a decision, then Xerxes will make it.


----------



## Ashy (Apr 21, 2005)

Sounds cool


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 21, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> OK, looks like Ferrix is back... but if he doesn't post a decision, then Xerxes will make it.




Back in a very vague procrastinating on my paper sense.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 26, 2005)

cool description on the wand magic.


----------



## Ashy (May 24, 2005)

Thanks!  Oh, if you guys would, please check out my SH and let me know what you think - I'd love the feedback, even if it's bad!  

Ferrix?  You out there?????


----------



## Ferrix (May 25, 2005)

in and out, on the west coast at the moment for a week...


----------



## Ashy (May 25, 2005)

WOW!  That was fast!    I **JUST** sent you an email!


----------



## Ferrix (May 25, 2005)

tag you're it.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 1, 2005)

Coming Back Soon


----------



## deadestdai (Jun 1, 2005)

Fine folks, I shall be busy moving house for the next four or five days – might be more if SBC can’t get my DSL set up at the new place quickly. 

Please autopilot my character. 

Thanks,

Dai.


----------



## Ashy (Jun 1, 2005)

Roger Roger.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 7, 2005)

Hope nobody minds my stepping up to act as our herald.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 7, 2005)

I was just surprised that I didn't get 24 hours to post up a reaction.  Fine that you stepped up to the plate, I've been busy and that's fine with me.


----------



## Ashy (Jun 7, 2005)

Erp - sorry.  Overreaction on my part - I left you guys hanging for so long that I'm overcompensating now...  (sheepish grin)  Sorry!


----------



## Ashy (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm going camping this weekend with a few of my chilluns and won't be around a PC for a day or two - look for a post from me on Sat. night or Sunday.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 7, 2005)

Head's up.

I will be on vacation and without internet access from 7/9 to 7/17.


----------



## Ashy (Jul 13, 2005)

I've got some sad news gang - I'm going to have to drop this game.  This site has been blocked from my work, and I simply do not have time to post from home in the evenings.  Sorry, but I wish it were not the case just as much as you.  

I'm really, really, really sorry about this guys.


----------



## deadestdai (Jul 13, 2005)

I kinda guessed it was done with seeing as there haven't been any updates for a long time. A shame - stay well Ashy, good luck with writing and so forth.

Guys, I'll see you about. 

- Dai


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 13, 2005)

Sad to see this game go, it was really fun.

Hope to see you all around, good luck Ashy.


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 14, 2005)

Xerxes blasts everyone with his psionic, mulitple target blast just for good measure... I'm so sad the poor stupid xeph never really got to shine.  I was actually shocked at how powerful he could be when provoked... but he never really got to do it.

I'm very bummed 

Anyway,  I'm going to delete the subscription on this.  I need to clean up my subscription folder and get rid of all these dead games... I've got now officially 20 characters lost in the almost two years since coming here... and I was only in two games for most of that first year until the addiction finally kicked in 

Please email me at rahjr2k@hotmail.com if anything changes or if you want to chat.


----------



## Ashy (Jul 14, 2005)

Sorry, guys.  I wish things were different....  

I'm bummed too, 'Detta.


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 14, 2005)

things happen, there's nothing we can do about that.  Oh well


----------



## Voadam (Jul 18, 2005)

Glad to hear it is just access and not health related problems. It was a fun game while it lasted, thanks for running it Ashy.


----------

